# Tingalpa creek, Sat the 9th



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

PLanning on hitting up tingalpa creek on the morning of the 9th at around 5am.

High is at 11ish, and the winds are forecast to be around 8knots or less, so it should be a relatively nice morning on the water fishing up until the high, and if all goes well, beyond.

Probably going to go anyway, depending on conidtions (and always allowing for other things to go wrong), but the offer is open if anyone would like to join me.

Can choose if to go out or in, depending on the water condition. Apparently there are a few holes in the creek which may hold some cod, and dont see why a jack or two wouldnt be possible.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hi "theclick" , thats where i go if the winds don't allow me to get out in the bay towards king or green , have paddled as far you can get up there and i believe there is some bass right up near the dam end , but be warned , alot of sticks , branches and old crab pots everywhere due to the recent "flooding" and snags along with to much fresh are making it really hard to catch anything at the moment . 100mtrs upstream of the train bridge on the right is a rocky groin just visable at dead low , caught 2 cod a flatty and some bream the other day in 1 hrs fishing , released the cod because they are good for the environment , and if the cod stay so do most the other fish , good luck . if the weather is ok i'll be out at 5 from manly to king and drift back on the incoming , if you head out of lota creek look for me towards king , might meet up if the weather permits and drop a line for flatty at the 4 beacons [lota channel] rob


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info mate.

Went this morning, was surprised at how shallow it was. Not only that, but a bunch of weed and the water was dirty after the rain.

Never again, I would have had more chance of catching a human dropping than a fish


----------

